# To Build or Not to Build ?



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello All.

I would love some advice/thoughts on this little boat. I picked it up and brought it home yesterday. Guy said it had been sitting in his barn for 20 years, and it looks it. My plan is to turn it into a fishing machine, but i am concerned that maybe it is to small a platform to invest time/money into. It is only 11'4 long and is 48 inches at its widest point. The transom is 15" high. Might weigh 90 pounds .The hull seems thin but has good rigidity. It looks like he just laid down some cloth on the interior and never did any finishing. I am wanting to build it up nice and add some power. Ive got a 2 year old tahatsu 20, but im guessing that would be too much. Ive got some good musky rivers close by that this boat would be good for if i can make it happen. Thoughts?View media item 123View media item 122View media item 121View media item 120View media item 119View media item 118


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool little rig, but 20hp is way to much, maybe 10hp max. It would be a good solo skiff. Does it have a clean title? If so don't build it up to much, keep it light.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

20 is way too much.

Why mess with it? Use it first and decide if it is what you want.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

That 3rd pic from the top shows how rough the floor looks. I would like to just glass over top of that, but want to be able to sand it flat enough that it looks good. Suggestions?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use this and go fishing
http://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/marine-2/


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

View media item 932
View media item 933
Have made some progress. Tore out the old seats and grinded off all the old paint that was on top the old glass. Laid down some 1708 mat and then tabbed in the front bulkheads and transom.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Decided to go with marine ply on the front deck. This will be the only wood Im using.View media item 934


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

View media item 1119
Getting a little color.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

View media item 1128
Divinycell deck supports tabbed in. Rear deck roughly 28x46.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

View media item 1137

Interior is done. Now to flip it and get some power.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Got the hull sanded and painted last week. Installed the shallow water anchor today.


View media item 1198
View media item 1199


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

trekker said:


> Got the hull sanded and painted last week. Installed the shallow water anchor today.
> 
> 
> View media item 1198
> View media item 1199


Sweet little skiff man nice work. That shallow water anchor looks like it would double nicely as a post for a flounder giggin' light


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Tall22 said:


> Sweet little skiff man nice work. That shallow water anchor looks like it would double nicely as a post for a flounder giggin' light


Thanks Bro. Now trying to figure out a way to mount a sissy bar without tapping into my cooler.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Everything done except the sissy stick. Gonna slime her tommorow.





  








20160901_162359




__
trekker


__
Sep 2, 2016












  








20160901_162326




__
trekker


__
Sep 2, 2016


----------

